# fridge replacement



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I have an Electrolux (Dometic) fridge fitted in my motorhmome, model number RM5405 which just not cooling down when on gas, (gas supply all ok & good flame at jet), i understand that Dometic fridge RM8505 is a direct replacement.
Has anyone changed theirs ? (Also how much are these RM8505 fridge ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Does it heats on Electric & 12v?.

RM8505 £900-£1,000

Never ceases to amaze me why these fridge are so expensive. You can buy a Large Gas/LPG fridge in Spain for around £350.

TM


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep-on 12v & hookup it works perfectly


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Even if you have a gas flame is it the right size and possibly more important is it playing on to the tube it is meant to? Sorry I do not know the proper name for the parts.
The flame does need to be directed correctly, the van not being almost spot on level can stop it working properly.
I hope you get it sorted.
p-c


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Again, yep-fridge 100% level, jet flame in correct position.
I suspect that at 16years old the fridge (like me) is getting knackered
Time to dig deep into my pocket . . . Ho hum


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Yep-on 12v & hookup it works perfectly


Then you don't need to replace the fridge.

Only time you need to do that is if the system is blocked and a new refrigeration system is not available.

I suspect there is a problem with the burner, jet or its position.

TM


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to agree with TM. If it works on 12v/240v then the cooling must be OK. It has to be the gas or the way it is heating its element.
p-c


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Take it out, turn upside down for 24 hours, put back, leave for 24 hours ,then switch on again on gas, could then be fine,worked for me.
The coolant gets around the fridge and needs to go back to the collector.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Stranger & stranger, i turned fridge off then back on again-i could hear the solenoid cut in & gas flame light & now after a couple of hours the fridge fins & pipes at the rear are cold & temp in fridge freezer compartment gone down to just below 0 degrees so i guess taking fridge out & turning upside down might be the solution, that or a new jet.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

lipupfatty said:


> Take it out, turn upside down for 24 hours, put back, leave for 24 hours ,then switch on again on gas, could then be fine,worked for me.
> The coolant gets around the fridge and needs to go back to the collector.


That's for system blockages - can't be blocked if working on other energy sources


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Then i'm guessing its a prob with the gas jet, I'll get a new one & see if that cures it.
Thanks everybody for your help & suggestions.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Is there any sign of sooting on the upper external grille?

If so then 100% certain the problem is caused by soot/carbon build-up in the flue chimney.

You can fix it yourself quite easily - as I have done on ours.

Remove both external grilles.

Remove whatever deflector there might be on the top of the chimney pipe.

Remove the spirally thing that hangs down from the top of the flue pipe.

Remove the metalwork from around the bottom of the chimney where the gas burner resides.

Poke something flexible (  ) down the chimney to clean out the soot.

I have yet to find a miniature chimney brush so you will need to improvise.

I used some three core electrical flex.
Cut several inches of the outer and inner insulatation off and form the bare wires into a ball the diameter of the chimney.

You will find that amazing amounts of crud will fall down the chimney and collect by the burner.

Do not think for a minute that you have got everything out until you can see the pokey thing emerge at the bottom by the burner.

Ours had a solid ball of carbon at the bottom of the chimney that wouldn't come out because of a restriction.

I had to push it all the way up from the bottom to remove it.

Vacuum clean all the crud out then reassemble.

Oh, did I mention that you need to wear gloves as it is an absolutely filthy job? :lol:


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes it can, as uses a different way of cooling when on electric as to gas


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Teemyob is a refrigeration engineer, Alan.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Yes it can, as uses a different way of cooling when on electric as to gas


Not the case for an absorption fridge.


----------

